# New design in my 10 gallon **Warning Lots of Pics**



## madmax666 (Sep 11, 2008)

I have been working at this new plant thing for over a month and this is how it is looking! I finnally found the hair grass after waiting so long and they are from wally world :lol: I am now paciently a waiting for the dwarf hair grass to cover some more areas in time. Sorry for quality of the pics... :roll:


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

Wow, I'm pretty impressed. That's a nice looking 10g. Once everything fills out a little more that should look beautiful.


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

Awsome lookin little tank.


----------



## a_small_cichlid (Aug 5, 2005)

Very cool! You're plants look so healthy, i wish _I_ could grow plants  
What fish do you have in the tank besides the neon tetras?


----------



## madmax666 (Sep 11, 2008)

i have very limited equipment in there. I have a tetra whisper 30-60 filter filled with poly-fil. (not needed at all!!!  smaller is fine lol) Then i have eco-complete (one 20lbs bag). A 18" 15watt life glow bulb. Thats all there is to it for equipment. Then flourish tabs with some Kent pro-plant, iron & Manganese, and the fresh water. I have 8 neons, 3 ottos, and some odd number of gost shrimp...18. Gost are good at hiding!!


----------



## yogurtpooh (Jul 28, 2005)

nice tank, blurry pics!


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Amazing little tank!

-Ryan


----------



## Morcs (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice.

I just did a similar thing to my 5G fry tank, hoping to turn it into a jungle tank with my wet pet giant betta and a bristlenose.


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

That is a great looking 10 Gallon tank. Great job!


----------



## newbie_chichi (Oct 1, 2009)

ur tank looks great!! hopefully once i become pro i can set mine up nice like this


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm inspired!


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

Very nice aquascaping! :thumb:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

yogurtpooh said:


> nice tank, blurry pics!


Hey the first one was clear, LOL! Nice aquascaping!


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

Real nice natural looking tank. Perfect size for Neons.
:thumb:


----------

